# Lifting weights thread



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*.*

.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i do too


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i'll be back after over a year off


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I do sometimes, but I don't work hard enough to gain anything. So I'm still skinny. I was thinking of getting some muscle milk to help cause I heard it's good and it tastes good. You still take that stuff Gumaro?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

I do. Considering how hard I push myself i'm surprised i haven't ended up throwing up, passed out or in the hospital, lol. But at the sametime I'm not satisfied with my size although i don't know that i'll ever be. Wish i was shorter and more narrow. Wish I had a hard core workout partner to help me push out that last rep i can't get on my own. right now I just sit there and hold it as long as i can at the point that i get stuck on that last rep. 

Once things slow down at school I plan on getting more serious with diet and protein shakes. I haven't gone on creatine yet for this reason. I want to get the full benefit but with my current chaos this can't happen.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hermitcrab said:


> I do free weights at home. I can't stand the gym. Got my squat rack, olympic bench, dumbbells and olympic weights, and ready to go back to battle. The most difficult thing is starting back for me, just can't wait to get in the groove again. And getting the diet right again.
> 
> I used to take Musclemilk, that stuff was good, especially the cookies n cream flavor. But it's pretty expensive so I stick with Optimum for my whey needs.


how much did you buy yours for? i buy the (i think) 2lbs for around $20. its expensive but its too damn good not to buy. i get cheap whey protein powder for pre and post workouts but instead of buying MRPs, i buy musclemilk.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

I've been lifting weights for a long time. I just gained around 14lbs the last month or so. No noticeable fat gain but I was and still am taking Phophagen HP so I don't know, maybe some is water weight. I guess I'll find out soon as I'm tapering off the stuff. Current weight 210lbs at 5'11". Not as lean as I'd like though.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Lifting for 16 years. Can max twice my body weight on bench.

I buy the cheap whey protein and drink a shake in the morning and right after i work out. Have a squat rack, bench, dumbels, and a few machines at my home. I don't like the gym either.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

> Can max twice my body weight on bench.


 respect!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



sprinter said:


> I've been lifting weights for a long time. I just gained around 14lbs the last month or so. No noticeable fat gain but I was and still am taking Phophagen HP so I don't know, maybe some is water weight. I guess I'll find out soon as I'm tapering off the stuff. Current weight 210lbs at 5'11". Not as lean as I'd like though.


you're a big mofo at 5'11", lol. Good job!


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

hermitcrab said:


> I do free weights at home. I can't stand the gym. Got my squat rack, olympic bench, dumbbells and olympic weights, and ready to go back to battle. The most difficult thing is starting back for me, just can't wait to get in the groove again. And getting the diet right again.
> 
> I used to take Musclemilk, that stuff was good, especially the cookies n cream flavor. But it's pretty expensive so I stick with Optimum for my whey needs.


yeah i know after an injury where i'm out for an extended period it is always disheartening to see how far i've fallen.


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep I have been lifting on and off for 3 years. Currently cutting to 8-9% Bodyfat, and bulking back up in the fall. My Goal is to have 16-17" arms ripped with everything in proportion. It will take a while, but it will be well worth it when I make it. Lifting is addicting. The pumps, the loud music, bloody shins from Deadlifting. It's just awesome. I love it.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

you better have at least 17" calves to match


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



Blue Oval said:


> you better have at least 17" calves to match


And a 17" neck. :yes


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



Blue Oval said:


> you better have at least 17" calves to match


lol, let me measure mine.

darn it only 15.5". my calves are tiny. weird thing is they're strong. bi's are 17". don't think my legs will ever catch up, :mum my legs are stronger than my upper body; go figure.

Are calves generally supposed to be bigger?


----------



## Eclectic (Jan 12, 2006)

^^^damn, you have 17" biceps? That's huge, especially if that measurement is cold/unpumped/non-flexed.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

arnold says to by symmetrical the calves should be the same as the biceps


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

I lift every other day. I run twice a week as well.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

i try to lift every day if i have time. it goes like this, day 1: chest/tris day 2: back day 3: delts/bis day 4: legs sometimes i might skip day 4 and just rest then start back with day 1


----------



## snake (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



Blue Oval said:


> i try to lift every day if i have time. it goes like this, day 1: chest/tris day 2: back day 3: delts/bis day 4: legs sometimes i might skip day 4 and just rest then start back with day 1


How many sets per body part are you doing each day? I am curious because I wanted to try to hit each body part twice a week, without overtraining.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

after warming up ill do around 6 or 7 sets for a big muscle like lats or chest, and a little less for the smaller ones like triceps, just like pick a bunch of exercises for the parts im working and cycle thru them. i dont think im overtraining because im eating plenty and its at least 4 days before ill train the same muscle again


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, me too just recently! 

gerard


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Eclectic said:


> ^^^damn, you have 17" biceps? That's huge, especially if that measurement is cold/unpumped/non-flexed.


Lol. I didn't know you guys were measuring a legit arm size, lol. The proper way is cold/unpumped/non=flexed, but few actually do this. I was cold and unpumped. I flexed however :lol

Aren't you going to comment on my pathetic calves, lol.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

hermitcrab said:


> What's all you guys' routines? I'm curious to see what everyone is doing. Right now I'm going Mon/Wed/Fri - weights, Tues/Thurs - cardio, Sat/Sun - rest. I'll post my exact routine later.


My routine sucks right now. I haven't been consistent because i've been busy.

so i'll just give the order of working my muscle groups rather than days.

Back then bi's day 1 , chest then tri's day 2, legs day3, abs day 4. each of these days takes around an hour at the gym.

Don't do shoulders anymore. They get hit decent through my chest day and abs day strangely enough.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm gonna try to work out more starting today. I just got some muscle milk to help me. Muscle milk doesn't taste the greatest mixed with water, sorta like cocoa....you think I should mix it with milk?


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

yea i used to use milk when i got strawberry cause it was nasty with just water. but chocolate is good with just water


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



Derekgnr said:


> I'm gonna try to work out more starting today. I just got some muscle milk to help me. Muscle milk doesn't taste the greatest mixed with water, sorta like cocoa....you think I should mix it with milk?


Yeah milk can help out. It will also add 10 grams in protein.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah I lift, I have 1 50lb dumbbell and it's tooooo light for me right now but I do lift with it three times a week.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

Tuesday (back):
Deadlift, chin-ups, military press, barbell curl, cable pushdown

Thursday (legs):
Squat, leg press, front squat, captain's chair

Saturday (chest):
Bench press, Icarian t-bar row, Icarian fly, Icarian back fly, weighted pushups, fat man pullups

that's my core work out, but when i see my trainer he likes to switch the exercises up in order to work the same muscle group, but different muscles. i am trying to gain weight right now and i have put on 15lbs in the past month from the regimen. i am 5' 10" and went from 140lbs to around 155lbs. so, so far i am very happy with the results


----------



## RacerX (Jun 12, 2006)

Doing a heavy bulk atm. Maxed out at 295lbs on the bench press lately, a huge improvement.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

nice thats good. a month or so ago i was benching max around 150 on a smith machine (seems heavier than with free weights for some reason) then for the last month i was doing dumbell bench only with 45lb dumbells cause thats the heaviest i have and a few days ago i went to see how much i could max with the smith machine again and it went up to 180. i was pretty surprised. to put things into perspective i weigh 125 lbs


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ive been working out for 2 years, the first year was only a few months for football then a long tiem off, but this last august i started seriously. I gained 15 pounds and im pretty sure i lost fat. The first few months before football i also had gained 15 pounds (noob gains) but this 15 pounds took a lot longer/harder. Right now im on a multi, creatine and whey. Just came off a rest week after no rests for 2 months or 3 maybe, and i started to get tired/plataeus, so the rest week really helped. Espeically on my bench. also for some reason i felt liek seeing how fast i could run a mile and i ran it in 6:32 minutes. Pretty good for me anyways lol


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

Just hit 415 on the trap bar deadlift this afternoon, completely made my day.

Seems like a lot of people here are pretty into strength training; I wonder if there some kind of correlation between SA and fitness????


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

What's a good arm size for a pretty short guy like me (I'm 5'3). Mine's at about 14.5 inches flexed, and my family insists that it's big enough or it'll become disproportionate to my height and make me look even shorter. What do you guys think?


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

solitary workout is going well...it's not rocket science.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

IronMan said:


> Just hit 415 on the trap bar deadlift this afternoon, completely made my day.
> 
> Seems like a lot of people here are pretty into strength training; I wonder if there some kind of correlation between SA and fitness????


I think I have a slight addiction to the post workout feeling I get. It puts me in a sedated state. I've always been into fitness though. I can remember setting school records in pullups, situps etc. back in elementary and middleschool. Only thing I really sucked at were the stretch tests, lol. I didn't get into weight training until about junior year of high school.


----------



## Otiswhat (Jun 11, 2007)

We have a weight room downstairs. I like to go down there sometimes (as lifting has been pretty much part of my life since high school) but sometimes their will be another person in there so I tend to "put it off" when I don't think it will be as busy. 

that... and right now I'm kinda tired of lifting and being freakishly ripped.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Lifted on and off for 14+ years. I usually just lurk when reading the lifting discussions. I used to be obsessed with getting as huge as possible, doing measurements, checking my weight, HIT, HIIT, etc. I don't have the passion for it like I once did. I was one of those kids who was really small as a child and when puberty set in, I got obsessed with getting huge. Never could get to 200 pounds (hard gainer) but I was built like a tank. Good times. Keep up the good work guys, I like reading the posts and progress.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*



scairy said:


> Derekgnr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna try to work out more starting today. I just got some muscle milk to help me. Muscle milk doesn't taste the greatest mixed with water, sorta like cocoa....you think I should mix it with milk?
> ...


Old thread, but it got bumped up. Actually tho even if it does taste bad you should drink it with water anyways, it gets absorbed into your body quicker, since you want that whey in you as fast a spossible right after a workout, since the cassein in milk is slow absorbing and best for before bed as to build muscles in your sleep. Actually the best thing right before bed is cottage cheese. Man i used to have to force myself to down that ****! horrible horrible!


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I never minded the cottage cheese before bed, I never liked the nonfat generic brand type though...because all you tasted was the texture. Some Lowfat brands were creamy.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

A few times i accidentally got the "High curd" ones, or whatever it was called.  extra chunky!


----------



## tobeyourselfisnotacrime (Jun 10, 2007)

I used to lift weight but now one of my shoulders is injured. It's pretty frustrating.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

tobeyourselfisnotacrime said:


> I used to lift weight but now one of my shoulders is injured. It's pretty frustrating.


I messed up my rotator cuff on my right shoulder a few years back. It sucked, everytime i thought i was feeling better i would lift then it would start hurting again. Finally i just realized i needed to take time off, it sucked at the time cause i was really into lifting but it was better then trying to lift through the pain and have it constantly hurting.


----------



## IronMan (May 20, 2007)

SilentProphet said:


> tobeyourselfisnotacrime said:
> 
> 
> > I used to lift weight but now one of my shoulders is injured. It's pretty frustrating.
> ...


I see you're from NY. If you live near Syracuse you should consider seeing Michael Hope at Summit Physical therapy. I highly recommend him based on personal experience, the man is a true expert.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats good to know. It's all better now tho, and i get no pain from it, like i said just taking time off helped. I just kept reaggravating it thinking it was healed by trying to workout.


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: re: Lifting weights thread*

.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

i like to lift weights. my first love is running/biking, but weight lifting is a good way to work my upper body and give me some variety. i like the bench press and the leg press the most. i also like doing plyometrics!!


----------



## HighAnxiety (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tuesday*
Deep Squat
DB Power Clean
DB Power Snatch 
DB Push Press

*Thursday*
Deadlift
DB Overhead Squat 
Power Arched Good Morning

*Saturday*
Deep Squat
DB Power Clean
DB Power Snatch 
DB Shoulder Press


----------

